# my favorite shovel....



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

A specific sub-forum for snow shovels but no sub-forum for snow blowers. 

Anyhow.......my favorite shovel, thus far, for short walks, steps & general use. Very fast and light. Actually made in the USA. ussmileyflag

Only problem is it broke last year shoveling a roof. But since they are sold exclusively at Costco....you can return it. 
This years model doesn't have the nylon scrapper [that part didn't break] but instead has a metal scrapper. I'd rather have the nylon scraper.

:salute:

http://www.suncast.com/productdisplay.aspx?id=414&pid=43

http://www.suncast.com/productdisplay.aspx?id=413&pid=43


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG i feel you bro! i Love that shovel i got like 5 from Costco here!!!!!!!!! i first bought one for at HOME (when ever i buy something from Costco for home some how it ends up in the back of the truck..) But yeah that is a great shovel WELL WORTH the money


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

I just bought a SNOWPLOW Snow Pusher from my local dealer and got a chance to try it out last night on one of our Condo projects where we have to shovel stairs where the sides are enclosed so the snow has to be "backdragged" down to the bottom and the scooped out of the way, and then there is miles of concrete sidewalks. I have to say, this is the best shovel I have ever used! It is so tough, I was able to turn it over and use the edge as a scraper and even use it to chop packed snow & ice and didn't feel like I was going to break it. As a pusher, it glides over concrete better than any other shovel and has a "weighty" feel to it so if it ever catches on something it won't break.
I am going to replace all of my shovels (and I have tried shovels ranging from $15 to $35) with SNOWPLOW Shovels and garage sale our inferior shovels!


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

So is that the only difference on the Suncast is the metal or rubber scrapper


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

provfirescott;869016 said:


> So is that the only difference on the Suncast is the metal or rubber scrapper


Yes.

This years model has the metal leading edge that is riveted on. Last year has the nylon strip instead. You have nothing to loose just buy it. Don't like it take it back to Costco. I liked the nylon leading edge because it was quiet. If they only used a a strip of the UHMW-PE material that the snow plow shovel has they would truly have a hands down winner for an all around great shovel. http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/UHMW.htm As silly as it sounds I've contemplated getting thin strips of UHMW-PE and putting it on the leading edge of the Suncrest. That would involve drilling out the rivets etc. Probably over-kill...I need to get out more often take up a hobby or something. 

The Suncast is great scoop shovel and all around general use snow shovel.

FWIW - I did buy a 24", 30" & 36" Snow Plow model at my local Ace Hardware. Bit spendy but oh well - it is the nature of the business.

I will post a full review of the snow plows once I we get a few storms. I currently do 100% residential driveways and walks. Down to the pavement speeds and efficiency is paramount for my operation.
:waving:


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Just went to Costco and bought it model #3530($19.99) and it was $10 cheaper than at Target Model #3500($29.99).


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not actually a specific forum for snow shovels, but rather a forum for a sponsor here on the site.

http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/tsp_product_page.html

I bought one of the 24" models from them last season and have to say it is a great product. It does everything that they say it will do. The only downfall that I can find with it is it's ability to scoop snow. But for pushing, chopping, backdragging it works excellent. It is built very well and should last for many seasons.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

provfirescott;869563 said:


> Just went to Costco and bought it model #3530($19.99) and it was $10 cheaper than at Target Model #3500($29.99).


I'm assuming the Target model had the nylon edge?


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Exact Services;869603 said:


> I'm assuming the Target model had the nylon edge?


Both had the nylon edge,neither Target nor Costco had a steel edge,went to both places last night.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

......What is a _shovel _anyway?


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

provfirescott;870078 said:


> Both had the nylon edge,neither Target nor Costco had a steel edge,went to both places last night.


Yes I went to Target and picked up 2 of nylon edged ones.

The Costcos here all have metal edges. Every time I'm there I check to see if there is any change in stock.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked again and the part number for the Costco one is SCP303545D


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

My favorite shovel is the one my WIFE uses....lol
I don't do shoveling


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i found an old steel push shovel 4 years ago by the curbside , still in service . i recommend a plastic demo myself .


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

hydro 37 has my vote


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

provfirescott;875520 said:


> Just looked again and the part number for the Costco one is SCP303545D


Same # here but it has the metal edge.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the SnowPlow brand I just wish it was a bit taller. I watched the video last night on their site. The dude started in the middle and pushed half the driveway to the side, then came back and pushed the other half over what he just cleared. If they made it taller he could have started at one side and pushed it all the way open in one shot. 

As for what I use now, a cheap Walmart special.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Exact Services;845247 said:


> A specific sub-forum for snow shovels but no sub-forum for snow blowers.
> 
> Anyhow.......my favorite shovel, thus far, for short walks, steps & general use. Very fast and light. Actually made in the USA. ussmileyflag
> 
> ...


I saw these at Menards yesterday with what seemed to be a plastic type of cutting edge. Over $30.....They felt way to flimsy. My guy that was with me thought the same thing. For a one man show its probably a great shovel...but to put it in service with my sidewalk crew, it would never last. BTW, I do like some suncast products.



toby4492;869564 said:


> Not actually a specific forum for snow shovels, but rather a forum for a sponsor here on the site.
> 
> http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/tsp_product_page.html
> 
> I bought one of the 24" models from them last season and have to say it is a great product. It does everything that they say it will do. The only downfall that I can find with it is it's ability to scoop snow. But for pushing, chopping, backdragging it works excellent. It is built very well and should last for many seasons.


Toby....We have yet to use ours, but I bought (2) 36in and (4) 30in - I think these will be a great shovel, it seems to me it may not be an ideal scooping shovel, but when/if needed you could scoop with them??.....I also just got 4 more dakota snoblades...I also have a bunch of suncast 2000?? or 2100???, cant remember the #, but they are the cheap $7 blue plastic shovel they make.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

The best shovel is the one you leave in the garage. I prefer to plow the walks.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RepoMan207;870106 said:


> ......What is a _shovel _anyway?


Yes, and who uses them


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

every plow operator above has a shovel on their back , some just dont like to admit it , or worse dont know how to use it.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Deco;878927 said:


> every plow operator above has a shovel on their back , some just dont like to admit it , or worse dont know how to use it.


surely , i jest:laughing:


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

What happens to plastic when it gets cold...it gets brittle and breaks...SO...why are most, if not all, shovels being made of plastic? It's so hard to find a good steel shovel anymore. And to top it off stores are charging $40 or more for a big wide plastic shovel. I'll pass and keep looking for that one steel shovel that'll last almost a lifetime!


----------

